# Urdu, Hindi: hysterical



## marrish

Hi,

I'm having a difficulty in recalling a word to express the idea of ''hysterical''.

Here is the sample sentence: ''His reaction to the news was hysterical!''

I can't offer any possible translation at the moment so bear with me.


Thank you.


----------



## Chhaatr

How about "samaachaar ko lekar uskii pratikriyaa uttejanaapuurna thii"?


----------



## marrish

Chhaatr said:


> How about "samaachaar ko lekar uskii pratikriyaa uttejanaapuurna thii"?


Wow, great! So quick! Is ''uttejanaapuurNRa'' expressive enough?


----------



## Chhaatr

marrish said:


> Wow, great! So quick! Is ''uttejanaapuurNRa'' expressive enough?



Marrish saahib, it sure is for me. It would literally translate to "full of excitement".  I wouldn't use it in day to day conversation though.


----------



## marrish

How would you say it in a normal, day-to-day talk? When you are greatly surprised by somebody's over-emotional reaction?


----------



## Chhaatr

I would say:

1. Khabar sun ke maano vo paglaa hii gayaa hai. 
2. Khabar sun ke uske aNdar bawaal mach gayaa. 
3. Khabar sun ke uskaa fuse uR gayaa.


----------



## marrish

I think I don't know this word ''bawaal''. Would you like to explain it to me?

I do know the ''fuse'' expression, it is great. I'd type it in roman ''uR gayaa''.


----------



## Chhaatr

marrish said:


> I think I don't know this word ''bawaal''. Would you like to explain it to me?'.



It means "chaos", "halchal", "uthal puthal". 

A teacher could say to noisy kids in the class "yeh kayaa bawaal machaa rakhaa hai?"


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> How would you say it in a normal, day-to-day talk? When you are greatly surprised by somebody's over-emotional reaction?


This gives me an idea. Here is my contribution of a compound word formed from a Sanskrit prefix and an Arabic word and suffix.

at-jazbaat-ii (hysterical person/situation)

ati-jazbaat (hysteria)


----------



## Chhaatr

QURESHPOR said:


> at-jazbaat-ii (hysterical person/situation)



Thanks for this piece of info.  I was not aware and would have instinctively gone for:

1. Ati jazbaatii, or
2. Atyant jazbaatii


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> This gives me an idea. Here is my contribution of a compound word formed from a Sanskrit prefix and an Arabic word and suffix.
> 
> at-jazbaat-ii (hysterical person/situation)
> 
> ati-jazbaat (hysteria)


Believe me or not, but I read your first creative word as _Hadd-jazbaatii_!


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Believe me or not, but I read your first creative word as _Hadd-jazbaatii_!


This is certainly a possibility, marrish SaaHib. But I would like to see a revival of word formation using Sanskrit based prefixes and suffixes as well as, wherever possible, promoting its method of compound word formation.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> This is certainly a possibility, marrish SaaHib. But I would like to see a revival of word formation using Sanskrit based prefixes and suffixes as well as, wherever possible, promoting its method of compound word formation.


Due to repeated skirmishes with certain individuals the readers of the forum are likely to have a wrong idea of the lovers of Urdu on this forum - I would like to highlight this post for these reasons. The readers should be also notified of the fact that the abovementioned poster as well as the author of this post do know Hindi and Devanagarii script and care to have a great admiration towards Hindi. I don't know about QP SaaHib but it is perhaps good to accentuate that I know quite a bit of Sanskrit as well. I hope others are not going to be influenced by those hate posts that we have to deal with periodically.

OK, having said this, I can say that I wholeheartedly agree with the above post. I'm for creativity in the language. If you can have a look at a thread which I can't find at the moment about the National Language Authority, you will find an old example of me having focused on compound nouns as they are formed in Sanskrit.


----------



## Wolverine9

Are compounds such as _ati-jazbaat_ and _at-jazbaatii_ still in use?


----------



## marrish

Wolverine9 said:


> Are compounds such as _ati-jazbaat_ and _at-jazbaatii_ still in use?


Not still but not yet. (copying your concise style)...


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> Due to repeated skirmishes with certain individuals the readers of the forum are likely to have a wrong idea of the lovers of Urdu on this forum - I would like to highlight this post for these reasons. The readers should be also notified of the fact that the abovementioned poster as well as the author of this post do know Hindi and Devanagarii script and care to have a great admiration towards Hindi. I don't know about QP SaaHib but it is perhaps good to accentuate that I know quite a bit of Sanskrit as well. I hope others are not going to be influenced by those hate posts that we have to deal with periodically.



Why not let actions speak for themselves, marrish? Of what are you scared? People will form ideas based on what you (and QP) post: not on anything else. This politician-style post-explanations only reinforce, though, what you are denying.

Meanwhile, nice options by Chhatr. One could "hii" and "to" for extra emphasis/more natural ways of speaking: like "khabar sunke us kaa to fuse hii uR gayaa".


----------



## Chhaatr

greatbear said:


> One could "hii" and "to" for extra emphasis/more natural ways of speaking: like "khabar sunke us kaa to fuse hii uR gayaa".



You are right, GB.  Agree with you.



marrish said:


> How would you say it in a normal, day-to-day talk? When you are greatly surprised by somebody's over-emotional reaction?



I feel the following two expressions are really how the situation referred by you is discussed among close friends:

1. Khabar sun ke to uskii (g_ _ d) hii f_T gayii
2. Khabar sun ke to uskii f_T gayee

Both are vulgar expressions which one certainly doesn't use with strangers or acquaintances or in the presence of elders.  I would say the omission of "the body part" would make option 2 slightly less vulgar but still unusable with anyone other than close friends.


----------



## greatbear

^ I have usually associated "faT jaanaa" with "peeing in the pants" kind of feeling, Chaatr, which may not necessarily always map to being hysterical, don't you think so? Otherwise, a great colloquial option indeed: "uskii to faT gayii" is indeed used a lot and since there is no "g_ _ _ D", it does not remain that vulgar.

There is also "khabar sunte hii us ke to hosh uR gaye", but then again this is not necessarily "hysterical". One doesn't say "khabar sunke us ko mirgii kaa dauraa paR gayaa", except for an actual attack of hysteria, which would otherwise translate it perfectly.


----------



## Chhaatr

^ I get what you mean.  Yes examples given in post 17 do mean to get scared.  My take from marrish's example was "the guy got hysterical on hearing the news because he was scared of what he heard".

marrish saahib, does post 17 work for you?

Edit:

On second thought, I feel "uskii to g _ _ D hii f_T gayii" or "uskii to f_T gayii" are pretty versatile expressions (although not polite) and can be used in multiple contexts with different meanings.  While it may be associated with "fear" it can also be used to express utter defeat/rout.  If team A routs team B, one can very well say "Team B kii to f_T gayii" or "Team A ne to Team B kii f_ _ D dii".

In the light of above, I feel these two expressions might just work in this scenario.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ I personally do not feel "g---D faTnaa" describes "hysteria" in any shape or form. However, you may differ in this regard and I would respect that.


----------



## Faylasoof

Some suggestions, marrish SaaHib, since in Urdu we would translate hysteria / hysterically  variously as:

_ixtinaaq_ = hysteria; _ ixtinaaqii _= hysterical 
_majnuunaanah  / be Hadd jazbaatii _

Also as follows, given the context:

He became* hysterical *with laughter
_woh qahqahe ke maare *loTne lagaa *_/ *dohraa  ho gayaa*

.. and we use *bilaknaa* for ‘violent / _hysterical sobbing’_!


----------



## greatbear

^ Interesting. I always use "bilak*h*naa" (as in "bilakh-bilakh ke ronaa"). Also, for me, that is pleading kind of crying, not really violent sobbing.


----------



## marrish

Another suggestion: _aape se baahar ho gayaa._


----------



## Faylasoof

^Both forms exist and I've seen both used:

H بلکنا बिलकना bilaknā (bilapnā, by change of p to k), v.n. To sob or cry violently (as a child); to wail, whine, pule (=bilāpnā, q.v.).
H بلکهنا बिलखना bilakhnā, v.n. To sob, &c.=bilaknā, q.v.; to be displeased.


----------



## greatbear

^ Ah, the qualification is "as a child"; that's what I thought, "bilakhnaa" is otherwise wailing and whining. For violent sobbing, I rather use "fuuT-fuuT ke ronaa".


----------



## Alfaaz

Probably extra information, but: 

Conversion Hysteria: تحویلی ہسٹیریا/اختناق
Dissociative Hysteria: افتراقی ہسٹیریا/اختناق


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Perhaps not enough information, Alfaaz SaaHib. You have n't transliterated the Urdu equivalents of the English terms.


----------



## tonyspeed

Chhaatr said:


> Thanks for this piece of info.  I was not aware and would have instinctively gone for:
> 
> 1. Ati jazbaatii, or
> 2. Atyant jazbaatii





Could we say something like jazbaat meN bahanaa ... Or does that carry a completely different meaning?


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> Another suggestion: _aape se baahar ho gayaa._



I like this one.


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> For violent sobbing, I rather use "fuuT-fuuT ke ronaa".


I hope you won't mind, would you, that I make use of this opportunity to point out the Modern Standard Urdu situation for the interested parties:

The word is ''_phuuT phuuT ke ronaa_''. Whose example can be more suitable to be followed than that of Mir Taqi Mir*:

رونا آنکھوں کا روئیے کب تک
پھوٹنے ہی کے باب ہیں دونوں
_ronaa aaNkhoN kaa ro'iye kab tak
*ph*uuTne hii ke baab haiN donoN
_​
*Mir Taqi Mir (Urdu: مِيرتقى مِير‎), (born 1723 - died 1810), whose real name was Muhammad Taqi (Urdu: مُحَمَّد تقى‎), and takhallus (pen name) was Mir (Urdu: مِير‎), (sometimes also spelt as Meer Taqi Meer), was the leading Urdu poet of the 18th century, and one of the pioneers who gave shape to the Urdu language itself. He was one of the principal poets of the Delhi School of the Urdu ghazal and remains arguably the foremost name in Urdu poetry often remembered as _Khuda-e-sukhan_ (god of poetry).[1] (Wikipedia)


----------



## greatbear

^ I don't mind at all, marrish: I guess "ph" is the standard pronunciation in Hindi as well.


----------



## greatbear

tonyspeed said:


> Could we say something like jazbaat meN bahanaa ... Or does that carry a completely different meaning?



"jazbaat meN baihanaa" exists but has a different meaning than being hysterical: it means being/getting carried away by emotions.


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> ^ Perhaps not enough information, Alfaaz SaaHib. You have n't transliterated the Urdu equivalents of the English terms.





			
				Alfaaz said:
			
		

> Probably extra information, but:
> 
> Conversion Hysteria: تحویلی ہسٹیریا/اختناق - taHweeli hysteria/ixtinaaq
> Dissociative Hysteria: افتراقی ہسٹیریا/اختناق - iftiraaqi hysteria/ixtinaaq


----------

